# BIOS Update/Flash - Wichtig oder nicht?



## Scope92 (27. Dezember 2017)

Moin moin,

Ich habe mich vor kurzem mit dem Thema BIOS Flashen (HowTo) beschäftigt und wollte an dieser Stelle mal die Community fragen wie Wichtig solch ein BIOS Update ist.

Ich habe beispielsweise bei meinem Mainboard mal nachgesehen und es gibt mittlerweile drei neuere Versionen die vom OEM bereitstehen zum Updaten meines BIOS. Mein System läuft zuverlässig und flüssig daher bin ich unschlüssig ob ich es überhaupt machen sollte oder nicht. Mein System hat mehrere Komponenten mit OC das würde ich vor dem Flash natürlich auf default setzen und dann updaten. Ich habe auch gelesen das es keine weiteren Performance boosts dadurch geben soll oder liege ich hier falsch? 

Dies soll ein kleiner DIskussionsthread werden bei dem ich gerne etwas zu dem Thema dazulernen möchte und gerne eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen wissen möchte.

Viele Grüße,
Scope


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das System stabil läuft, würde ich nichts ändern.


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Never touch a running System.
Solange Du die OC-Komponenten nach dem Flash genau so einstellst wie vor dem Flash .. woher soll dort ein Boost kommen? So rein logisch.
Interessant ist das ganze wenn Du z.b. Komponenten mit dem aktuellen Bios nicht voll ausfahren kannst (OC-RAM z.b.) und mit dem neuen Bios das RAM endlich in seiner vollen Geschwindigkeit betrieben werden kann. Oder wenn Features im Bios einfach nicht funktionieren. Wenn das System immer abschmiert sobald Du Fastboot aktivierst z.b.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich stimme da zu. Einfach so lassen.
Solltest du irgendwann die Grafikkarte aufrüsten könnte ein Update notwendig sein. 
Aber solange würde ich das BIOS so lassen.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2017)

Gibts zu dem neuen Bios einen Changelog?
Wenn dort nur Kompatibilitäten zu neueren Komponenten, RAM oder CPU's aufgelistet sind ist es nicht notwendig.
Findet man dort behobene Fehler, würd ichs schon machen.


----------



## maku (27. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Never touch a running System.



Das ist absolut die Devise


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Dezember 2017)

Wenn alles problemlos läuft, auf keinen Fall ein BIOS Update.

Wenn was schiefläuft, kann dadurch dein Mainboard hinüber sein. Warum das Risiko eingehen, wenn alles passt?

Als ich mein altes Gigabyte Mainboard mit einer SSD Festplatte aufgerüstet habe, gab es immer Abstürze.
Habe dann ein BIOS Update durchgeführt und insgesamt glaub ich 3 Versionen durchprobiert.
Beim letzten mal, war dann plötzlich alles hinüber.
Angeblich hatte das Mainboard ein Recovery Zweit Bios, allerdings ging selbst das nicht mehr.

Habe dann ein neues Mainboard gekauft und mein System aufgerüstet.


----------



## Quat (27. Dezember 2017)

Ein BIOS, EFI oder UEFI ist erstmal einfach nur Software, Software die, wie jede andere auch Fehler haben kann.
Gibt's jetzt hier ein Update, ist das fast ausschließlich Fehlerbereinigung, ab und an Erweiterung.
Ob diese Fehler nun im eigenen System zum tragen kommen oder nicht, wird für die wenigsten begreifbar sein.
Nur kurz als aktuelle Beispiele sind fehlerhaftes Intel-ME oder unausgekochte EFIs für fast alle AM4-Boards der ersten Generation beispielgebend, die in jedem Fall bereinigt gehören.
Oder Router z.B., hier Sicherheitslücken durch ein neues OS schließen, sollte in jedem Fall passieren. Bei Laufwerken, ob extern oder intern dabei egal, das gleiche.
"Flashen" ist kein "Hexenwerk" mehr! Im Zweifelsfall würd ich also zu einem Update raten!
Spätestens, wenn man das regelmäßig macht oder seine eigenen BIOS-Mods erstellt und aufspielt, verliert das ganze seinen Schrecken und es bleiben nur die Vorteile.
Software anpassen, warum soll das bei grundlegender Software aufhören?
Information über ein warum, steht immer am Anfang! Zu einem grundsätzlichen Flashen kann und will auch ich nicht raten! Weil es Hersteller gibt, die hier auch Schindluder treiben! Appel mit ihrem iOS ist hier ein eineindeutiges Beispiel.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Dezember 2017)

Quat schrieb:


> Software anpassen, warum soll das bei grundlegender Software aufhören?



Weil das Risiko ungleich höher ist. Wenn das Bios im Arsch ist und der PC nicht mehr ansatzweise hochfährt, kann man es eben nicht mal wieder neu installieren und reparieren, wie im Windows Betrieb.
Evtl. geht das ja, wenn man nen neuen Chip mit dem Bios drauflötet oder so.

Ich hab das zb. mit irgendnem Flash-Tool von Gigabyte gemacht, ging ja auch erst gut, aber wenn nicht, dann ist halt Schluss und es ist nicht mehr reversibel.
Bin da kein Profi, aber das würd ich nicht spaßenshalber riskieren, wenn ja alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Quat (27. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich braucht es dafür vorallem erstmal Information und auch Erfahrung, wie bei allem.
Hat man sie nicht selbst, muß man sie finden, wie bei allem anderen auch.
Gigabyte ist hier ein schönes Beispiel. Es gab eine Zeit, schon eine geraume Weile her, da war es tödlich, die Anleitung nicht zu lesen. Das Flashen lief wie gewohnt nur aber der Abschluß, genauer der Neustart, mußte bestimmt erfolgen. Das war aber noch zu einer Zeit, wo der Neustart nicht automatisch erfolgte und ist "eigentlich" schon lange vorbei.

Edit:
Wenn das neu "BIOS im Arsch" ist lieg das zumeist an einem selbst.
Wer nicht lernt fähig zu sein, wird auch unfähig bleiben.
Und gleich mit Mods beginnen, ... nicht ratsam!
Anpassung nur der Anpassung halber, ist im Endeffekt auch nur spielen. Ein Zweck wär schon wünschenswert, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Dezember 2017)

"BIOS im Arsch" war nicht so gemeint, dass man selbst daran etwas verändert, was evtl. nicht funktioniert. Sondern dass der Flashvorgang aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch schief gehen kann, die man nicht beeinflussen kann.
Und wenn du dann kein funktionierendes BIOS mehr auf deinem Board hast, dann kannst du das softwaremäßig nunmal nicht mehr reparieren.


----------



## Quat (28. Dezember 2017)

Was soll den schiefgehen, was man nicht selber in der Hand hat?
So hatte ich im übrige auch "im Arsch" verstanden.
Was mir einfällt, wär ein Stromausfall wärend des Schreibens. In Teilen meiner Region war 2017 einmal der Strom weg, wenn auch nur kurz, sagt mein Stromanbieter. Ursache war ein heftiges Gewitter oder sowas. Und zweimal hab ich selbst den Strom abgedreht, zwecks Wartung. Das zur falschen Zeit würde ja reichen.
Der Flash-Vorgang dauert wenige Minuten, wenn's hoch kommt. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit?
Alles andere hat man selbst in der Hand.


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Never touch a running System.


Bester Spruch für ein Hardware Nerd Forum ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Dezember 2017)

Quat schrieb:


> Was soll den schiefgehen, was man nicht selber in der Hand hat?



Stromausfall ist ein Grund. Dazu muss ja nicht in der ganzen Region der Strom ausfallen, es reicht auch, wenn das Netzteil den Geist aufgibt oder die Sicherung im Kasten rausspringt.
Und du willst ja wohl nicht behaupten, dass Software immer fehlerfrei funktioniert? Wenn das Flash-Tool sich verhaspelt oder sich was aufhängt, wie es in der PC Welt hin und wieder mal üblich ist, dann kann auch sowas passieren.

Wenn es bei dir noch nie so war, dann hast du eben Glück gehabt, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass das Risiko nicht gegeben ist, dass mal etwas schief läuft.

In meinem Fall hat es ja auch 2,3 oder 4 mal problemlos funktioniert, beim letzten Mal dann aber eben nicht. Ich hatte aber wenigstens nen Grund für die Updates, weil eben die SSD mit dem Mainboard nicht funktioniert hatte, von daher hätte ich sowieso ein neues kaufen müssen. Dann ist es nicht so schmerzhaft, als wenn man es nur macht, weil man eben alles aktuell haben möchte.

Muss aber natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er meint dass es sinnvoll für ihn wäre oder eben nicht.


----------



## Quat (28. Dezember 2017)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Stromausfall ist ein Grund. Dazu muss ja nicht in der ganzen Region der Strom ausfallen, es reicht auch, wenn das Netzteil den Geist aufgibt oder die Sicherung im Kasten rausspringt.
> Und du willst ja wohl nicht behaupten, dass Software immer fehlerfrei funktioniert? Wenn das Flash-Tool sich verhaspelt oder sich was aufhängt, wie es in der PC Welt hin und wieder mal üblich ist, dann kann auch sowas passieren.


Bis auf ein Versagen des Stromanbieters, ist das alles an den Haaren herbeigezogene Schwarzmalerei, will ich meinen. Und in DE und CH haben wir schon sehr verlässliche Stromanbieter.
Ein Netzteil verreckt ausgerechnet beim Flashen?
Das klingt irgendwie nach; Ich kann nicht mit euch am Teich sitzen, ich hab Selachophobie!
Oder anders ausgedrückt; Das Fenster könnte aufspringen, die Blumenvase vom Fensterbrett kippen, die ganze Suppe direkt auf's Board, sammt Röslein! ...Und riecht trotzdem nicht gut!
Eine Sicherung, ... nein, die relevante Sicherung springt raus? Im Ernst? Das wär dann mal so richtig dilettantisch!
Nicht funktionierende Flash-Tools? Gab's vielleicht mal, aber wenn überhaupt sind die Zeiten lang lang vorbei.
Selbst unter Kroppzeug Windows gibt's mit originalen Flash-Tool und originalem Bios nur Windows als Probleme. Vielleicht noch ein übereifriger Virenwächter, dann hat man aber die Anleitung nicht gelesen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn es bei dir noch nie so war, dann hast du eben Glück gehabt, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass das Risiko nicht gegeben ist, dass mal etwas schief läuft.


Nun, ich hab schon Lehrgeld gezahlt, nur ist doch nicht weltbewegend, auch hab ich wenigstens irgendwann gewust warum.
Anleitung nicht bis zum Ende gelesen oder Grafikkarte überreizt, zu wenig Gedult bei einem Router (das war auch der einzige der richtig geschmerzt hat, weil mega peinlich), und nochmal mein Anleitungsproblem bei einem reudigen Billig-Navi, das war's schon. (Wer seinen Rechner als Mittelpunkt seines Seins sieht, natürlich Fingerweg!)



FetterKasten schrieb:


> In meinem Fall hat es ja auch 2,3 oder 4 mal problemlos funktioniert, beim letzten Mal dann aber eben nicht. Ich hatte aber wenigstens nen Grund für die Updates, weil eben die SSD mit dem Mainboard nicht funktioniert hatte, von daher hätte ich sowieso ein neues kaufen müssen. Dann ist es nicht so schmerzhaft, als wenn man es nur macht, weil man eben alles aktuell haben möchte.


SSD, wär schon mal ein idealer Grund, sich bei BIOS-Mods etwas einzulesen. Laufwerksprobleme waren bei mir Beispielsweise der Beginn mit Mods. Ich hab eines meiner ersten, ein nforce-Board mit Mod im Schrank liegen.
Ah und die Grafik liegt zur Mahnung ebenfalls im Schrank.
Aber im BIOS "rumpfuschen" sollte wirklich nicht jeder mal eben so machen! Und schon garnicht, wenn keine Alternativen parat sind.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Muss aber natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er meint dass es sinnvoll für ihn wäre oder eben nicht.


Natürlich!


----------

